# Colon Cleaner



## toni (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I am do for a cleaning.  Has anyone done this before? What have you used? Tell me all about it. There are hundreds of sites on google advertising their products. I am wondering which would be the most effective.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 25, 2007)

toni said:


> I think I am do for a cleaning.  Has anyone done this before? What have you used? Tell me all about it. There are hundreds of sites on google advertising their products. I am wondering which would be the most effective.



Toni I would recommend finding a spa or a holistic practitioner who does this and have a consultation first because of the WLS you have had. You're situation may have special needs.


----------

